# Introducing Aeris!



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

This is Lady Aeris Von Pricklebottom, she's being held by my oldest daughter, Naomi.


----------



## Nathiriel (Nov 30, 2012)

So cute! Congrats! : )


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations! She is adorable. I love her partial mask. Your daughter is a little cutie too! You are going to have so much fun.


----------



## Ille (Jan 9, 2011)

What a pretty little girl, and what a great name! Here's hoping to many healthy, happy and spikey years together


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

What a little cutie! She looks very sweet


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Congratulations!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Ahh I was actually thinking about this yesterday but I was away all weekend so I couldn't check, but congrats! Soo sweet. I loveeee split masks! Congrats on your new little cutie =)


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. More pica will definitely be coming. I'm so in love with this little hog!


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL, love them. She is such a cutie! Love the splat.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

I want to post you guys a video I took today. Not sure if this will work.

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/reedwoman814/media/004.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0 This is the link.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, it worked! She is sooooo cute. I love how she just fell asleep on your chest. What did you use to video her? The only camera I own is on my phone and it doesn't take video.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

My actual camera. It's a sony cybershot and it does video.  I'm glad it worked! I love her little lip smack at the end.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Aeris is so cute! I love the two different colors near her nose.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you  She's my spoiled rotten baby. lol 

I found out that some of my friends couldn't see the video because they didn't have photobucket accounts, so uploaded it to youtube, too.


----------



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

Now that they are getting awfully close to that 9 week age. What color do you think aeris is? In some pictures she almost looks brown-ish.
while Desoto looks more grey/light grey.
could just be the pictures tho


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Aeris is definitely more brown. Her white quills are more cream now, and her bands are tan and brown.


----------



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

Yea, his white quills are like pure white and his "black" quills are light grey. Few are still a bit darker though.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

It's been a long time since I updated the forums about how Aeris is doing. She's doing fine. She's 4 1/2 months old now and I love her so much. I'm so happy with our choice to get a hedgehog.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151658008102095&set=vb.544487094&type=3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the update. Aeris is as precious and gorgeous as ever! The video is wonderful as your videos always are; the hedgie sound effects are fabulous!!!! I like to listen to your videos over and over again. Thank you!


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Aeris is 5 months old now and barely has any black left on her face. She went to the vet today to get revolution.


----------

